# What type of Gig do you prefer???



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I personally like a 1 1/4" dowel pole approx 8' long with a stainless lag bolt gig. i have NEVER had a fish come off of a lag bolt gig. i have a few gigs that have an alluiminum pole and they seem much heavier then the dowel pole. just curious as to what everyone else prefers. i tried to make sure i covered all the bases with the answers but if i missed something just post it!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

All I have ever used are stainless 5 pronged ones with barbs, and 10' bamboo poles that we manufacture and sell ourselves. Some of you guys who have never tried one of our bamboo ones should take a look one day, you might like them. They are nothing like the cheap, chinese ones that are dyed red that you see at Wal-Mart sometimes. They are extremely durable and will last for years.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like the five prong B&M gig head and a bamboo pole. it seems to really get them and hasn't broken yet.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I made this one for this season. I only used it wadingthisyearso it's a short poll but I'm going to makethe head detachable so I can swap it between the short poll and a long poll. 

Its 5/16 stainless all thread with 1/2" aluminum flat stock and 1 1/4" aluminum poll. It's much lighter the any of my bamboo polls I've used and I couldn't even shake the fish off of the all thread.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Linkovich (11/28/2008)*I made this one for this season. I only used it wadingthisyearso it's a short poll but I'm going to makethe head detachable so I can swap it between the short poll and a long poll.
> 
> Its 5/16 stainless all thread with 1/2" aluminum flat stock and 1 1/4" aluminum poll. It's much lighter the any of my bamboo polls I've used and I couldn't even shake the fish off of the all thread.


Thats a nice looking gig head. Nice weld job.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

5 prong, stainless, barbed, 15' woody.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> Thats a nice looking gig head. Nice weld job.


Thanks. I can take credit for everything except the weld, I had one of the local aluminumshops do that part.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to try an all thread, but everytime I think I got a line on one the person does not come through. Does somebody have a picture of the lag bolt style? Have not seen that one.

5 Prongs.....Can you push with your bamboo poles or do they bend?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Ive pushed with the bamboo poles before. They work great, very strong.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (11/28/2008)*I want to try an all thread, but everytime I think I got a line on one the person does not come through. Does somebody have a picture of the lag bolt style? Have not seen that one.
> 
> 5 Prongs.....Can you push with your bamboo poles or do they bend?


YES, I know lots of people that use my handles, that push with them. You can get one that has shorter joints and it is nearly as stiff as a dowel with half the weight.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Linkovich (11/29/2008)*Ive pushed with the bamboo poles before. They work great, very strong.


May I ask if they were my poles or the foreign ones? If they were mine they will have stripes and have the Boutwell Bamboo Farm sticker on the bottom.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Linkovich (11/29/2008)*Ive pushed with the bamboo poles before. They work great, very strong.
> ...


How much for the heavy duty bamboo pole?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (11/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/29/2008)*
> ...


Here are some pics of some 10'-12' foot ones.








:letsdrink


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Where can we get one?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> May I ask if they were my poles or the foreign ones? If they were mine they will have stripes and have the Boutwell Bamboo Farm sticker on the bottom.


I dont think they were yours. The ones you have pictured look much nicer than the ones I have used in the past.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Freespool (11/29/2008)*Where can we get one?


Please forgive me but I not sure exactly what all stores my wholesale man works in Pensacola, I do know that the bait shop on 298 in Lillian has them though. Let me know if you are unable to find any around where your at and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone in Panama City sell them?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *BEACHBUMPC (11/29/2008)*Does anyone in Panama City sell them?


Boyett & Casey Hardware has them for sure. We sell them as well as a few more down that way. Pilchers Bait and Tackle is anotherone.


----------



## dogfish1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dam good lookin gig. You may want to offer them for sale. I'd buy a pair!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn...im the only one that likes the Lag Bolt gigs! I just find that they are the best for me. sometimes i dont see a flounder till the last min and in my boat with a good little momentum going its hard to stop quick so i just stab and pick it right up. lost several fish that way with a barbed gig...only one with an all thread gig but NONE with a lag bolt gig. but as everything with fishing...its all user preference!


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

That all-thread head is bad ass, and those bamboo poles are alot better than the one's we have around here!


----------



## crazyhorse (Dec 3, 2008)

I have joined Pensacola Fishing forum today after reading for the past month or so.

I have been making various gigs for past five years. This currently has been the best one I have built. Family and friends state that this is light weight, dependable and has the holding power that is hard to believe. 

Asking $50.00 after figuring material cost and labor. This includes a 3/4" X 10' piece of aluminum conduit with welded end cap. This comes with money back guarantee if you don't like it.




































NOTE THE END IS THREADED 3/4" NPT TO ACCEPT CONDUIT.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that gig head is badass.... i'll be getting one after x-mas.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite is one that has a huge ass flounder stuck to it.:moon


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

a sharp one


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (12/2/2008)*Damn...im the only one that likes the Lag Bolt gigs! I just find that they are the best for me. sometimes i dont see a flounder till the last min and in my boat with a good little momentum going its hard to stop quick so i just stab and pick it right up. lost several fish that way with a barbed gig...only one with an all thread gig but NONE with a lag bolt gig. but as everything with fishing...its all user preference!


I haven't ever used, or ever even seen a "lag bolt" gig head. Would you please explain in detail, or post a pic, I'm curious now. All I've ever used is barbed stainless gigs made by a guy in Navarre. on 11' wood dowels (I think 1 1/4)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *nb&twil (12/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (12/2/2008)*Damn...im the only one that likes the Lag Bolt gigs! I just find that they are the best for me. sometimes i dont see a flounder till the last min and in my boat with a good little momentum going its hard to stop quick so i just stab and pick it right up. lost several fish that way with a barbed gig...only one with an all thread gig but NONE with a lag bolt gig. but as everything with fishing...its all user preference!
> ...


This is the Lag Bolt gig i use. i didnt make this one but plan to try to make a few when i can get my hands on some stainless.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That bethe pertiest gig I've everdun seen!! :usaflag:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (12/9/2008)*That bethe pertiest gig I've everdun seen!! :usaflag:clap


ill be the first to say thats some ugly ass welds but like i said earlier...im not the one that welded it lol...mine would probably look worse :banghead but i will say that gig will hold on to a flounder no problem!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 9, 2007)

I made this couple years bck. I got another with 4 prongs.



I can't get the darn pic to display.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice looking gig Flipstick!!!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

5 prong barbed bamboo

Cut my own bamboo and cure it with polyurethane

like to get a hold of some new heads but I've got some wal mart and bass pro ones now. they do the job =-)


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

12-15 ft Bamboo pole (I pole along, not electric motor).

5 prong barbed gig head.

want a stainless and will have one this season.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Return of the dead thread.

I think I'm gonnatry a pitch fork or a post hole digger this year. Can you get extra long handles for those things?:usaflag


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Death From Above (11/28/2008)*
> 
> 5 Prongs.....Can you push with your bamboo poles or do they bend?


I like the give or bend in the bamboo. If you happen to stick one right under you, the bamboo bends when the bow hits it. Usually the boat will stop and slowly back up when the bamboo bends back.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (3/3/2009)*Return of the dead thread.
> 
> I think I'm gonnatry a pitch fork or a post hole digger this year. Can you get extra long handles for those things?:usaflag


I used some with 10ft handles once ( never again they will work your szz off)


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Death From Above (3/3/2009)*Return of the dead thread.
> 
> I think I'm gonnatry a pitch fork or a post hole digger this year. Can you get extra long handles for those things?:usaflag


Hey I've got some heads for both out in my shed if you wanna make a gig out of a post hole digger or pitch fork. Might even go cut you some bamboo and everything =-)


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I think a toilet plunger on pole might work too. Would just have to swing them in the boat quick enough before the suction lets loose.


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the way your gig looks, Do you make them in 3-prong for use a wooden dole handle

TKS

D-Joker


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

I really like the looks of your gig, do you make it in 3-prong and can you make it for a wood handle?

Thanks

D-Joker


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *D-Joker (3/11/2009)*I really like the looks of your gig, do you make it in 3-prong and can you make it for a wood handle?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D-Joker


which gig??? there are several different ones posted on this thread


----------

